# A time to reflect



## magmo (May 15, 2011)

I as like most of you I suppose use work travelling to enable me to explore places where I am staying while away.

This is not an urbex explore but somewhere I have always wanted to visit since I first heard of what happened when I was 8 years old in 1966. Though it is not an explore, I hope it can stay long enough for people to read it and remember the tragedy.

21st October 1966 will be remembered by everyone who was around at that time, even though I was 8 I remember the impact it had on me. On that day in Aberfan after a week of constant rain there a coal waste heap slid down the mountain side buerying several houses and the local school killing 116 Children and 28 adults.

I am working near by this week and today visited the graveyard and memorial garden, I am glad I did. 

This is the stone at the memorial Garden.







I then went to the Cemetery and the first thing that strikes you as you walk up is the lines of all the children’s graves, taking up a large portion of the cemetery and standing out so prominently. That is the first shock, that so many children died in a single blow.






The next shock is when you look at there ages 8, 9, and 10, I was 8 at the time and saw so many graves of the same age, I will never say how hard life is for me again, or if I do I will remember today and pull myself up.











There were a few visitors, a few who seemed locals, the atmosphere was… strange but friendly.

Coming down from the cemetery you can see where the school site is and all seems so idyllic now in the valley.






It was a strange feeling, sad at what had happened here but happy that I had came after all this time and glad to see others doing the same.

I hope people will pause for thought while reading this and think how lucky we are…. It is well worth visiting if you are passing.

Maurice


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Magmo. I remember when it happened too and seeing all those graves together really brought it home. I don't mind admitting that it brought a few tears too. Something to think about.


----------



## RichCooper (May 15, 2011)

I was only 10 when that happened but it still sticks in my mind, truly an awful day, nice tribute mate


----------



## magmo (May 15, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Thanks for posting, Magmo. I remember when it happened too and seeing all those graves together really brought it home. I don't mind admitting that it brought a few tears too. Something to think about.



I found it strange because it did upset me a lot being there, I nealy never went but am so glad I did. I admit it made me cry a little but I don't think anyone couldn;t help that...

Glad people like it as I didn't know whether to post it, glad I did now...

mo


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 15, 2011)

I wasn't born then, but what a tragic thing to happen. Nice tribute, though


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 15, 2011)

Well done - only a person without compassion can fail to be moved by this Memorial and Cemetery. Like you work took me into this area a few times - the first, in 1970, jolted a very naive 27 year old into reality and I have never since failed to realise how lucky I have been in life. The valley is as you say, so different now, but subsequent visits to the Cemetery have always brought the odd tear to the eye.


----------



## Snips86x (May 16, 2011)

Despite the circumstances, you got some great images.


----------



## kathyms (May 16, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you for posting that, sometimes its good to remember these tragic moments in life, i was 19 when it happened and the memories of it are still there. i feel for the parents of those children sad just isnt the word for it. god bless them.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, I remember this awful event too. The desperation to find the little ones, only to discover that, for most, it was far too late. The desctruction of so many young and innocent lives is a tragedy, and since there were warnings of the slag heap moving, perhaps an avoidable one. Ah well - may the children rest in peace. It is abundantly clear how much they were loved and are missed.


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 7, 2013)

I remember the news when it had happened. Coming close to JFK being shot and the sensation of that event, this one brought the UK to a full stop. I have been up that road many times and have to park up and reflect on the sheer misery brought to this (now) beautiful valley and the village.


----------

